# Those darn squirrels



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

We planted all our annuals this weekend (Saturday) and woke up Sunday morning to find that every clay pot my wife planted had been dug out by squirrels. We do know for certain it was squirrels. She had to spend all afternoon Sunday replanting everything. We have now liberally sprinkled cayenne pepper in all the pots to keep them out. It worked for last night. Unfortunately, I suspect that every time she waters the pots we’ll have to reapply the pepper. Does anyone know of a more lasting solution to deter these pests? Sorry, way too suburban a setting for weaponry. 

Robert


----------



## Greg Stevens (Jan 3, 2008)

How about some poison. It works for rats, why not squirrels. Of course if the wife is reluctant to kill the cute squirrels, you are out of luck. D-con rat bait is what I am thinking of. Be sure to keep the kids and dogs out of it. Good luck with your problem.


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm not sure if it would work but you could try cigarette butts, maybe a dozen or so in each pot place them just under the surface. It will keep some bugs at bay anyway and it won't hurt the plants. Nicotine is a regestered pesticide for greenhouse use. One little can about the size of a tuna fish can will fumigate a quarter acre building. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cats will control the squirrel population pretty good. Unfortunately they also will control the bird population as well. Not all cats are good hunters that's why I say "cats", plural. 

As more people move up here where I am the cat population has increased greatly. I have bemoaned the fact that despite the fact that "no one's loveable little cats ever leave their yard and are harmless" the quails have been decimated. A bright spot though is that we seldom have any squirrel problems now. Those that aren't killed are scared off.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Squirrels is GOOD eating. But anyway, maybe you can use rabbit traps? (Either leg hold or cage)


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Of course, the squirrel teasing the cat was good for an evening's entertainment  

The squirrel would come part way down the tree and chatter at the cat, then scamper around the other side while the cat hunted in vain. Then chatter again, but as the cat was hurrying to the other side of the tree, it'd dissappear around to the other side. When he had the cat completely befuddled, he'd run up the tree, over the house and down the block.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

You can try a spray or powder deterents. Try the below site and search under "Rodents". 

http://www.gardeners.com/Yard Pest Controls/YardPests,default,sc.html 


I haven't used this specific product but it will give you some ideas of whats available. I have tried similar stuff that I've picked up at garden centers and they worked pretty well, especially if your only dealing with flower pots rather than an entire garden. 

We are in a pretty urban area and have a forest behind us and lots of squirrels/chipmunks etc around our house. They were a nuisance (they love tulip bulbs) in early spring and we had trouble controlling them. As luck would have it, a fox and vixen have taken up residence in the woods and the rodent population has recently become more 'manageable'. . Nature balancing nature. 

Good luck 
Gary


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

In many years of dealing with squirrels and other critters I have found there is only 
4 failsafe and safe ways to eliminate them; 4-10, 20ga, 12ga, and the Border Collie. 
All other methods are either to slow, to unsure, or not safe, (posions). 

Dog has taken out 4 ground squirrels and one tree rat this spring, the 20 ga has taken two. 
Of course you have to have an area where these controls can be used. 

Just how we do it. 
Rick Marty


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hRR4bOquEKQ


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

We live in a mature oak forest, so all I have to do is look up to see squirrel nests everywhere. The dog is getting too old to keep them at bay, and they managed to chew up three trash cans in the fall. My daughter's kittens have taken up the slack this spring. "Catzilla" is still smaller than some of the squirrels, but he's taking down one or two a week. Plus they have cleared out the voles. Bad news is they also torture the frogs and skinks, then bring them in the cat door to release and chase. So far I have not seen a dead rabbit or bird. The birds are tougher to catch in the dense woods. 

My parents live in a suburban neighborhood, so the only option for them was trapping. They trapped dozens of squirrels last year and released them in a wooded area. So far no squirrels in the attic this year.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"Boots" used to bring us shrews. She'd sit forlornly on the windowsill wondering why we wouldn't let her bring her present in, smearing the bloody pulp on the window. Then she'd bury it in the flowerbox and come in for breakfast. She wasn't playing with a full deck, but was a good mouser.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2008)

Don't think it was squirrels. Most likely Armadillo if you freashly plated them. 
Toad


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

We have had a simular problem. My wife and I put out a bird house with raw peanuts and sunflower seeds.They are looking for food so if you feed them all plants in your garden will live to see another day.They are also fun to watch so put it within viewing distance of a window. They will sometimes eat while hanging upside down. raw peanuts are cheap at sams or BJs wholesale club and seed is cheap at walmart black seed is cheapest. 25 pound bags under 10 dollars lasts over two months.


----------



## Big John (Jan 4, 2008)

Black sunflower seed is more like $20 for a 25 pound bag in my area and the squirrels can chew up a pound in under 15 minutes. I do feed the birds and have to settle for the squirrels eating their fill. I hang the feeders on a wire strung between two trees on the oppsite side of my yard. This helps to keep the squirrels away from the trains as they spend a lot of time just trying to get at the seed in the feeders. My dog Megan, an english springer spaniel,goes crazy when she sees a squirrel and immediately scares them off. She doesn't bother the birds so they stay on the feeders if she is around. I haven't had any dammage done to the trains or my flower beds. KNOCK ON WOOD 

John


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You guys need to trap the squirels, then train them to run your railroad... make 'em work for their food!


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a possible solution to living with the little guys in the forest. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hWYEARi4Mo 

Actually, you have my sympathies. Last year the hedgeapple crop was minimized due to a late ice storm. The squirels knawed on buildings, train cars, figures, and anything else they thought might possibly be food. They also dug all over the layout [in search of food caches?] In other years, when food was more plentiful, the squirels weren't a problem. Maybe part of the answer it to put out bread scraps or other food so they will leave your plants alone. 

JimC.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Good stuff! 

I have a large oak circled by a raised track. The squirrels live in the top and and have to cross the tracks every time they go in or out of the tree. They will knock things over, but so far no chewing. Maybe because they like to chew up the trash cans instead. That, and its right next to where the dog sleeps. 

This weekend I picked up a building and found a nest of garden snakes. Sort of like having the Village overrun by giant pythons. I don't mind the snakes, but I hate the little black ants. I discovered they like the buildings with lights. Warm and dry, perfect for raising a family of thousands...


----------



## dglasgow (Jul 3, 2008)

We planted gouva plants in our grounds but after they began to develop into fruits squirrels are eating them as they are fond of them.How to control these?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

With or without using explosive devices?


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Have you tried a double barrel 12 gauge shotgun?


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

little pieces of Irish Spring soap keep deer away from plants. should work for squirrels also. 

Another thing is the Jerry Baker method. A pouch of chewing tobacco stewed in a gallon of water. In a 20 gallon hose end sprayer: 8 oz of the tobacco juice, 8 oz of liquid dish soap (a lemon scent is best), 8 oz of medicated mouth wash and a couple drops of castor oil and/or the very hottest hot sauce you can find. 

works on my flowers...


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill

Thank you those are two ideas we hadn't heard before. I think we'll try them in the spring, probably the Irish Spring first. Not much chewing tabacco lying around my house, lots of killer hot sauce though!

Robert


----------



## RaTTeR (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, here's one squirrel that will not cause anymore problems; 
http://cbs13.com/local/flaming.squirrel.fire.2.839842.html 

- Alan


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

I was talking to my neighbor about squirrels and plants.. he said the Irish Spring soap works on deer but not on rabbits.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*Get you a real wildlife camera which is not cheap but can photograph at night color pictures to make sure.*
*Because if it is dry and she watered them I don't think it was squirrels. Most likely Armadillo! *
*And please don't posion them just shoot them if you live out where you can and make it count.*
*I myslef would not want to be posioned by any one, the effects I have seen many times in the Vet's office and there is no help I can give them.*
*Toad*


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Fox or Bobcat urine keeps everything away for me. I put some on the landscaping timbers & it last's 3 weeks + -, thru rain & watterings....


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this.....There were 3 churches in the town where I grew up, a Catholic church, a Baptist church and a Lutheran church. One spring there was an unexpected overwelmance of squirrels in town. Eventually each of the 3 churches were inundated with over 100 squirrels at each church. They ran up and down the aisles, gnawed on the pews and were otherwise great pests. The Catholic church members put up with this for a short time and then decided the squirrels had to go but they didn’t want to kill them. Finally a decision was made to trap all the squirrels and then relocate then to a local park. This was done forthwith. Within one week the squirrels were back in the Catholic church. The Lutheran church decided to try the same thing but this time they relocated the squirrels to a nice section of forest several miles away. Within two weeks the squirrels were back in the Lutheran church. Now the Baptist church was having a terrible time with the squirrels. Being aware that both the Catholic and the Lutheran churches had tried to relocate the squirrels they decided not to try this. They formed a committee to come up with an answer to the squirrel problem. After several days the came up with the answer……They decided to baptize all the squirrels. That way they would only see them at Easter and Christmas!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Go over to Youtube and search for "Barnes varmit grenade"... 

I won't post a link... I'm sure some would find it offensive.. 

But it works..


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Posted By up9018 on 10/13/2008 8:44 PM
Have you tried a double barrel 12 gauge shotgun? 

I like this guy already.... you can always feed your cats a little less


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I use a single shot 22 with shorts.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti2LtyelUr4

Your best option


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

Posted By vsmith on 01/06/2009 2:04 PM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti2LtyelUr4

Your best option



I like that, I just need to add a device that sprays beef and bacon flavoring on the critter, 
and aim into my neighbors back yard; the 3 dogs should finish the job...


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Of course, you could always try "Squirrel Fishing"! *







...



*... Or if you're trying to protect a bird feeder, just "take 'em for a little spin" *




















*...this clip doesn't have the music, but note the "slightly scambled" *







*result! *







*(1 minute into this one *







*)...*




*In my own case, I've had a generally peaceful co-existence with the squirrel family that lives in the large maple tree overlooking my railroad. One day I was putting the finishing touches on my mainline (completing laying the last few feet of my long curved passing track), when I was suddenly distracted by a grey "blur -of -fur" *







*streaking eastbound along the main, then bailing off to scoot up the maple tree. Turns out he was orignally running west - till he encountered THIS running east! *














...










*- My then brand-new Bachmann "Connie" - which is so quiet I call it my "stealth loco"! *
























*Tom*


----------

